# Tarsal Bands



## BULL_357 (Aug 12, 2008)

Whats the deal with these Tarsal (if thats how you spell it) "bands". I have seen these on a TON of peoples lanyards in there pics and lanyard pics. I have however rarely ever seen them in actual pictures still attached to the bird? What do they use them for? Obviously they are pretty common? Do they only use them on geese and swans or also ducks? Just need pretty much a round about idea of what these things are. I have seen the rarest of rarest bib collars and have never even seen on of these on a bird? Are they only in parts of the US?

Or are these people really just buying them from Zink or Ebay and putting them on their lanyards?


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

from what i have read they are used as a visual aid to track migration. they use differant colors for differant areas of the country and canada.


----------



## BULL_357 (Aug 12, 2008)

See that is why I am confuse, because I have always heard they are only used on nuisance birds so when they transport them it is very easy to tell by the color if the came back. Apparently there are a bunch of reasons.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They band almost every mirgatory bird.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm not sure the exact reasons they put them on certain birds, although I think they usually put them on the mature birds. The reason you see them on a lot of lanyards is because Avery gives every pro-staffer, youth field staffer and so on, avery tarsus bands. And some lanyard companies put fake tarsus bands on their lanyards before they sell them.

I always thought they were really rare :huh:


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Tarsus bands with unique identification codes are put on birds so individual birds can be identified from a distance.

I've heard about other types of tarsus bands where they are put on just specifically to mark the bird as being translocated from one area to another.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I had a buddy of mine shoot a big Canada that had a Tarsus band on one leg and the metal band on the other. After picking up the bird running back to us and rubbing the fact that he shot it in our faces, he dropped the bird on the ground and preceeded to do his victory dance. Then stumbled and stepped on the band breaking in into three pieces. We laughed our a$$es off. That was better to me then shooting it myself.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:lol: Ha now that was funny.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow that is funny! The amount of laughing that would go on in a situation like that would kill me. And I am sure that it couldn't have happend to a better guy too.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

cut'em said:


> I had a buddy of mine shoot a big Canada that had a Tarsus band on one leg and the metal band on the other. After picking up the bird running back to us and rubbing the fact that he shot it in our faces, he dropped the bird on the ground and preceeded to do his victory dance. Then stumbled and stepped on the band breaking in into three pieces. We laughed our a$$es off. That was better to me then shooting it myself.


So he superglued it back together right?


----------

